# Baby Outbacker Born In Minnesota!!!!



## Bea2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

WE DID IT! After years of searching, you all convinced us! We purchased a '06 31 RQS!







We are beyond excited! The information from all of you was so helpful and saved us lots of money. We had written that we were deciding between a 05 and 06 RQS...and most of you suggested the 05 and save the money. We went back to the dealer and he gave us a deal WE COULD NOT REFUSE on the 06! By the way, we highly recommend the dealer in LaCrosse, WI. (Pettibone R.V.) From the start, Mark was so helpful, knowledgeable, with an excellent plan for customer care. 
The Outback stood out in quality, innovation and price...and to be honest, this forum sold us the camper--it answered so many of our questions. I was so amazed how fast we got responses to our questions. THANK YOU!

Our new "baby" will arrive on April 1! (Wish we could have a "baby camper" shower to fill it with camping gear!) We plan to surprise the kids. By the way, we are upgrading from a 1967 Scout camper (which was pretty cool too!).

YIPPEEEEE we are in!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go Bea. Congrats on the palace on wheels. Enjoy

John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Bea2006, Congratulations on your new baby in the family!







The kids will be so excited when it arrives!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

WooHoo! And a big baby, too!







Congrats!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The anticipation of a new 'baby' arrriving









We will all be waiting right along with you because that is about the time most of us can take it out of hibernation for the season.

Good Luck

John


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Congrats. Though we didn't buy from there, we also worked with Mark of Pettibone RV in La Crosse, WI. We live 4 hours from there but still thought they were worth the distance. Just really nice to work with -- and they didn't blow us off even though we were looking for a used one instead of new.

Where do you live?

Enjoy your OUTBACK and WWW.OUTBACKERS.COM. And tell Mark he's famous now on the site!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outback....now the hard part starts, the wait till it get here.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new Outback, Bea2006! Whoo Hoo!









Boy...March sure is going to be a loooooooonnnnnnggggg month, eh?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

YEAH!





































I don't know about you, but it would be EXTREMELY HARD for me to keep a secret surprise like that from my kids for a whole month.














I would do it (keep it a secret that is), but I'm not so sure that it wouldn't kill me.


----------



## Bea2006 (Feb 18, 2006)

Swanie said:


> Congrats. Though we didn't buy from there, we also worked with Mark of Pettibone RV in La Crosse, WI. We live 4 hours from there but still thought they were worth the distance. Just really nice to work with -- and they didn't blow us off even though we were looking for a used one instead of new.
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> ...


We live in Rochester. I need to check this site for good places to camp. Do you have any favorites in the area? Well, Mark is also famous because customer service is so hard to find--and he understands that aspect. When we told him we were considering buying used, he said he would be happy to help us and continue with the service needs. We immediately felt comfortable with his demeanor--plus he didn't hesitate to unlock the campers multiple times for us to look (again and again!)


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I am so excited for you! We camp a lot around Lanesboro, south of Rochester. Also planning on coming to Gold Rush in Oronoco in August. Another favorite is the Lake City/Winona area but haven't done much camping there yet.

ENJOY, ENJOY! What an awesome surprise for your kids.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats!! I'm sure your kids will enjoy the surpirse.

I see you are a fellow minnesOOtan. may have to have a rally for those of us who survived Jesse







as our governor







!!

scott


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulations BEA2006!







We only had to wait a week to pick ours up and it was forever. I do not think I could wait a month! I think everyone at work would kill me! We got our 2006 31 RQS last month and we are thinking about taking it out for the first time this Friday. Hopefully you can take yours out right away and not have to wait!

Linda


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome BEA2006 to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 31 RQS and enjoy

Don action


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

What an awesome surprise for the kids (and parents







)!! Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats and enjoy your new Outback!!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

When you do it, you do it right!







Congrats on the upcoming arrival of the big, new baby.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback! Your kids (if you keep the secret) are going to be SHOCKED!!

Agree with Doug on the fact March is going to be a long month for you.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Bea2006 said:


> Our new "baby" will arrive on April 1! (Wish we could have a "baby camper" shower to fill it with camping gear!) We plan to surprise the kids.


Congrats !!!! Hope the kids don't think it is an 'April fools joke'.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey there Bea! Congratulations!!









Looks like we know what you'll be doing this spring and summer!





































ALL sunny and NO







!


----------

